# Vorschläge zur Verbesserung von WinCCFlex allgemein



## Mike369

Hier könnt ihr eure Vorschläge zur Verbesserung von WinCCFlex allgemein eintragen, aber bitte nur die Vorschläge ohne diskussion das ich das gleich so übernehmen kann und nicht unnötig sortieren muss. Die Diskussionen könnt ihr ja in die "Wunschliste für WinCCFlex" reinschreiben.
Diese Liste wird erst ma ne Zeit hier stehen danach wird abgestimmt und dann von mir an die richtige Stelle weitergereicht und dafür gesorgt das es wirklich durchgeschaut wird und zur Kenntniss genommen wird.
Also legt los und lasst uns dafür sorgen das sich was ändert.

MfG

Maike

Edit: Entschuldige Maike, aber ich habe mal WinCC in WinCCFlex geändert, denn es geht noch um WinCClexible, richtig?
Maike:  Ja passt schon kein ding

Also Leute gebt noch etwas Gas am Freitag (27.03) ist dann Ende.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

- Verbesserte Abwärts-Komptabilität , ohne Image Änderung
- Einspielen des Projektes über einen USB-Stick, für Änderungen vor Ort durch Kunden
- Script-Funktionen erweitern
- Projekt Größe wesentlich verkleinern
- Grafik Editor verbessern
- Mehrdimensionale Listboxen wo auch Grafiken eingebunden werden können
- Bessere Manipulationen der Variablen Darstellung d.h. bei Umstellung der Einheiten muss die Kommastelle über eine Variable gesetzt werden können (Umstellung metrisch nach Inch)
- Uhrzeit Verwaltung ist viel zu Kompliziert, das muss doch das System selber können. In Projekt wird ein Master vorgegeben und alle anderen richten sich danach ohne Bereichszeiger oder ähnlichen


----------



## Ralle

Ich gehe mal auf allgemeine Dinge ein:

1. Verstellung der Spaltenbreite von Tabellenköpfen sollte erhalten bleiben. Dies aber für jeden Tabellentyp, der angezeigt wird getrennt! Gleichartige Tabellen (ein Tabellentyp) sollen auch im nächsten Fenster die geänderten Spaltenbreiten aufweisen)
2.  Variablenauswahlfenster kann ja in der Größe schon geändert werden. Diese Auswahl wird aber sofort wieder "vergessen". Die Größe speichern, denn die meißten Leute wählen aussagekräftige Symbole und inkl. DB-Bezeichnung sind diese dann i.d.R: wesentlich länger als Entwickler das offensichtlich zum Testen nutzen!
3. Fensteraufteilung allgemein sollte für den jeweiligen Fenstertyp gelten. D.h. in Bildfenstern die einmal gewählte Fensteraufteilung speichern und halten. In Symbollistenfenstern (z.Bsp.) ist aber oft eine andere Fensteraufteilung sinnvoll, daher beim Wechsel in ein Symbolfenster in die Aufteilung dieses Fenstertyps wechseln.
4. Wenn man viele Fenster geöffnet hat, kann man einzelne Fenster rechts oben über dem Kreuz schließen. Diese Kreuz sollte bei allen Fenstertypen an der gleichen Stelle liegen und nicht immer hin- und herrutschen. Da muß man jedesmal mit der Maus nachrücken.
5. Die Platzaufteilung insgesamt ist recht verschwenderisch. Ich möchte viele Informationen im Fenster haben und nicht fette dicke Rahmen und Trenner im Bild. In diesem Zusammenhang gefällt mit die Oberfläche vom Step7-Manager wesentlich besser als die von WinCCFlexible. Sie mag zwar im etwas "altmodischen" NT-Stil angelegt sein, aber hier sind nicht so breite nichtinformative, mithin verschwendete Flächen vorhanden.

Insgesamt sollten die Entwickler der Ergonomie ein wenig mehr Augenmerk schenken. Es gibt ja auch Styleguides und Richtlinien von MS und auch welche, die allgemein gelten.


----------



## xhasx

- Kurvendarstellung
- Entwickeln eigener OCX.en (Editor in Flexible)
- Performance Runtime (Geschwindigkeit)
- Performance Entwickung (Projekt erstellen) VB ist da ja 100mal schneller...
- Ereignis Doppelklick bei Schaltflächen...
- Größenänderung von Pfeilen bei DropDown Listen
- Verankerung von Meldefenster und Meldiindikator
... und und und


----------



## JesperMP

Den generelle Geschwindigheit ist viel viel zu Langsahm. Das öffnen von Fenstern, Dialogboxe usw. ist so langsahm das es der Produktivität ist negativ beeinflusst davon.
Ein integrierte _Message Box_ Objekt. Da VBS MsgBox nicht möglich ist.
In der Projektbaum versteckt es sich das es gibt projektierungen in untergeordneter Ordnern. Nur wenn man das Baum erweitert wird die Projektierungen mit fetten Schriftart angezeigt.
Widescreen Formate bitte ! 1920x1200 wäre schön. Es ist ja 2009, nicht 1999.
Faceplates soll verwendbar für alle Arten von graphische Objekten - nicht nur 'faceplates'. Alle Eigenschaften für Grundelemente wie Linien, Kreise usw. sollen dynamisierbar sein.
2 oder mehrere runtimes auf ein PC ! Es ermöglicht das Standardizierte Projekte pro Endkunde zusammengestückt wird.


----------



## Woldo

-Popup-Fenster
-Banner (Laufschrift für Meldungen)
-zurücksichern der aktuellen Runtime vom Panel und nicht irgendwelcher, evtl nicht mehr aktuellen, Sicherungsdateien


----------



## moeins

*csv-Importfunktion*

- Sinnvoll funktionierende Variablen csv-Importfunktion (Siehe Bilder Anhang)

Exportiert man Variablen in eine csv-Datei ist nach dem Import der gleichen Datei das Symbol <Undefiniert>

D.h.das man jede Variable immer wieder neu definieren muß, obwohl die Adresse und Verbindung ok ist.
Wenn ich jedes importierte Symbol welches in Excel bearbeitet/zugefügt wurde neu definieren muß ist das genauso aufwendig wie die Neuanlage einer Variable in WinCC Flexible. Importfunktion => sinnlos
(Siehe Anhang)

- Kein Mehrmonitorbetrieb möglich! Wenn ich mein SIMATIC Field PG an meinen 21" DesktopTFT stecke gibts Probleme mit der Startposition des Fensters (Teilweise Ausserhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs) was problematisch ist wenn man am FieldPG die obere Fensterleiste nicht mehr greifen kann. Ausserdem Probleme bei der Größenänderung von Bildobjekten.

- Wenn die Firmware/OS  auf den Panels upgedatet werden muß wegen Versionswechsel (2007 -> 2008 -> 2008SP1...) sollten die vorherigen Einstellungen der Kommunikation (Profibusadresse, IP-Adresse etc.) erhalten bleiben! Es ist immer ein Krampf gerade bei den Textpanels die Daten neu einzustellen.


----------



## magmaa

Ja wenn ich Bitmeldungen Importiere klappt das auch nicht immer mit der Triggervariable. 
Manchmal nimmt er nur paar an im immer und manchmal klappetes gleich.


----------



## Larry Laffer

- 2 dimensionale Kurven-Anzeigen - f(x)
- direkte Funktion mit Vollzugsmeldung, wann ein Datenblock (ARRAY[1..x] of REAL z.B.) von der Steuerung zur Visu übertragen worden ist.

... und natürlich alle dir schon genannten Dinge (vor Allem davon die Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## misconduct

ich hätte gern ein eis


----------



## Ralle

misconduct schrieb:


> ich hätte gern ein eis



Da hab ich schon drauf gewartet. *ROFL*

Wenn danach wenigstens die Hälfte der Wunschliste geht, bekommste von mir 100 Kugeln spendiert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

misconduct schrieb:


> ich hätte gern ein eis


 
hallo misconduct,
bei dir ist wohl was heiß gelaufen....wieviel Kugeln möchtest du den auf deiner Stirn.....?

gruß helmut


----------



## JesperMP

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> - 2 dimensionale Kurven-Anzeigen - f(x)


Dies brauche ich auch. Ich verwende zur Zeit ein ActiveX dafür. Wichtig ist das 'punkt scatter plot' möglich ist, nicht nur Linien.


und noch ein Paar:

In Trendkurven mit REALs, sind die REAL-Werten falsch abgerundet. Z.b. 4.5 wird zu 4.49999.
In Trendkurven mit REALs, kommt es Stufen in das Trendanzeige. Nur das Ganz-Wertigen Teil wird getrended.


----------



## misconduct

naja ich habe mir gedacht da jeder schreibt was er für sich wichtig hällt, egal ob es 
1) umsetzbar 
und 
2) allgemein sinnvoll ist

viel spaß beim wünschen :-D


----------



## rostiger Nagel

misconduct schrieb:


> naja ich habe mir gedacht da jeder schreibt was er für sich wichtig hällt, egal ob es
> 1) umsetzbar
> und
> 2) allgemein sinnvoll ist
> 
> viel spaß beim wünschen :-D


 
Hallo Misconduct,
für dich wurde doch extra ein Thread geschaffen "FUN zum FEIERABEND", da kannst du dich doch richtig austoben.....viel Spaß!


----------



## Mike369

Sorry leute aber bitte nur Wünsche reinstellen sonst hab ich bis freitag keinen überblick mehr...Danke

MfG

Maike


----------



## Larry Laffer

... und was mir noch einfällt :
- STRING-Array's
- und bei ARRAY-Elementen, die man irgendwo in der Visu einbauen will, diese auch als Einzel-Variable verwendbar machen. Beispiel : In einer Eingabe möchte    ich Artikel_Nummer [01] editieren.
- bei Kurven-Anzeigen möchte ich die Achsen-Skalierung und die Achsen-Beschriftung unterschiedlich haben können .
- bei Kurven-Anzeigen wäre es schon, wenn man bei Profilkurven auch Grenzwert-Linien einblenden/darstellen könnte


----------



## Mike369

@Helmut: lösch mal deinen privaten nachrichten speicher der ist voll


----------



## JesperMP

Noch einer:

Man kan mehrere Objekte auf einmal selektieren, und dann die Eigenschaften auf alle Objekte editieren. Aber nur wenn die Eigenschaften das man ändern will *alle schon gleich sind*. Diese einschränkung macht kein Sinn.


----------



## xhasx

- String Array's!!!!! Genau hab ich voll verpennt
- File-Browser (Hab mitlerweile selbst einen mittels Wcf erstellt)
- Export von einzelen Datensätzen aus Rezepturen (Windows Like)
- Ereignis -> Ausschalten -> RuecksetzeBit: Hier können keine Bit's aus BitArrays eingetragen werden!!!!
- List Boxen
- Message Boxen (Bedingt geht's ja schon - PopUp)
- Verbesserung des Scriptings
- 100ms Task für permanente Skripte (Aufgabenplaner) (Wie Timer in VB...)
- Zugriff auf Strcturen auch ausserhalb von Bildbausteinen!!!
- Doppelklick bei Schaltflächen (Bitte, bitte - Bei Symbolbibliothek geht's ja auch...)
- Transparenz von Kurvenanzeigen (Die liegen immer in der höchsten Ebene und verdecken den Rest!)


Aber für wen schreiben wir das denn hier eigentlich!?! 90% der Vorschläge hier hab ich schon mal dem Ansprechpartner von Wcf in Augsburg mitgeteilt. Ein Punkt wurde bisher geändert... und das war das mit den Listenfeldern...


----------



## xhasx

JesperMP schrieb:


> Noch einer:
> 
> Man kan mehrere Objekte auf einmal selektieren, und dann die Eigenschaften auf alle Objekte editieren. Aber nur wenn die Eigenschaften das man ändern will *alle schon gleich sind*. Diese einschränkung macht kein Sinn.


 
Das ist echt nervig!!!
Auch gibt es nach dem Kopieren eines Bildes nicht die Möglichkeiten dass mann alle verwendeten Variablen in selektierten Objekten durch suchen/ersetzen tauschen kann - oder ich bin nur zu blöd dafür...


----------



## JesperMP

xhasx schrieb:


> - Verbesserung des Scriptings
> - 100ms Task für permanente Skripte (Aufgabenplaner) (Wie Timer in VB...)


100 ms ist gefährlich ! Das geringste Problem wird ein Skript Puffer überlauf auslösen.
Nach meiner Erfahrungen ist VBS ein schwache Punkt bei WinCC Flex. Kein Multithreading, eingeschränkt, verschiedenheiten bei Win32 und WinCE...
Ich schläge vor:
C-Skript oder ein andere mehr moderne Skript Sprache anstatt VBS !
Naja, es wird nie passieren, aber auf VBS weiterzubauen hat kein gute Zukunft.


xhasx schrieb:


> - Transparenz von Kurvenanzeigen (Die liegen immer in der höchsten Ebene und verdecken den Rest!)


Das wäre unmöglich auf die WinCE bassierte Panels. Transparenz und animation brauchen relativ viel CPU Kraft.


----------



## xhasx

JesperMP schrieb:


> 100 ms ist gefährlich ! Das geringste Problem wird ein Skript Puffer überlauf auslösen.
> Nach meiner Erfahrungen ist VBS ein schwache Punkt bei WinCC Flex. Kein Multithreading, eingeschränkt, verschiedenheiten bei Win32 und WinCE...
> Ich schläge vor:
> C-Skript oder ein andere mehr moderne Skript Sprache anstatt VBS !
> Naja, es wird nie passieren, aber auf VBS weiterzubauen hat kein gute Zukunft.
> Das wäre unmöglich auf die WinCE bassierte Panels. Transparenz und animation brauchen relativ viel CPU Kraft.


 
Muss dazu sagen dass ich von Pc-Systemen arbeite!
Bei meinen Visus in VB ist das alles kein Problem. Es gibt aber Kunden die wollen dass man sich mit Wcf auseinanderschlägt!


----------



## xhasx

Und wer Leitet jetzt die Liste an Siemens weiter???

Ich könnte auch ne Wunschliste zum besseren Leben hier anfangen...
Da wäre an erste Stelle Gesundheit gefolt von nem Lottogewinn!!!


----------



## Mike369

Das wäre dann ich nachdem wir noch alles zusammen schreiben Helmut und ich und dann noch abstimmen usw.


----------



## JesperMP

xhasx schrieb:


> Muss dazu sagen dass ich von Pc-Systemen arbeite!
> Bei meinen Visus in VB ist das alles kein Problem. Es gibt aber Kunden die wollen dass man sich mit Wcf auseinanderschlägt!


Ich habe meine Nase wegen VBS verbrannt ! Bildlich gemeint. Und das war auf ein PC RT.

VB und VBS sind völlig verschieden !
Wichtig ist das VBS bearbeitet die Skripte in Reihenfolge, es gibt kein Multithreading. Wenn einer Skript hat ein Fehler, stoppen alle Skripte. _On error Resume Next_ fangen einige Fehlern, aber nicht alle. Wenn ein oder mehrere Skripte zu langsahm sind, bekommt man ein Skript Puffer überlauf. Wenn ich sehe wie andere alles mit VBS Skripte ausführen will, dann schüttle ich meinen Kopf.


----------



## xhasx

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Nase wegen VBS verbrannt ! Bildlich gemeint. Und das war auf ein PC RT.
> 
> VB und VBS sind völlig verschieden !
> Wichtig ist das VBS bearbeitet die Skripte in Reihenfolge, es gibt kein Multithreading. Wenn einer Skript hat ein Fehler, stoppen alle Skripte. _On error Resume Next_ fangen einige Fehlern, aber nicht alle. Wenn ein oder mehrere Skripte zu langsahm sind, bekommt man ein Skript Puffer überlauf. Wenn ich sehe wie andere alles mit VBS Skripte ausführen will, dann schüttle ich meinen Kopf.


 
Wenn ich VB schreibe meine Ich Visual Basic bzw. Visual Studio.
Mit VBS (In Wcf) hab ich mir auch schon die Nase verbrannt!!! On Error Resume Next kenn ich zur genüge!!! Aber: Keep on


----------



## Ralle

Wir haben uns für WinCC6.2 eigene DLL geschrieben und die dann in WinCC-VBScript eingebunden, weil VBScript für einige Sachen einfach ungeeignet ist. Aber leider gibt bei es WinCCFlex es Unterschiede zwischen WinXP und WinCE, deshalb nehme ich von größeren Script-Projekten generell Abstand. Außerdem ist das Debugging bei einem Panel auch so eine Sache.


----------



## Perfektionist

So, jetzt hab ich heute die WCf-Wunschliste zum x-ten Mal durchgelesen und mal gesammelt, was ich in diesem Thread noch nicht gelesen habe:

Ich will eine für mich brauchbare Bildnavigation! Wobei ich hier besonders für die kleinen Geräte etwas sparsames brauche, wie seither bei OP3/7/17 als Bildeinträge verfügbar war. Und für TP-6“ ein kleines Navigationsfeld, das eine einfache Vor-Rückblätternfunktion mit Eingang, Ausgang, aktueller Pfadanzeige und der Kenntlichmachung bedienbarer Tasten bietet. Insbesondere die vier von Siemens vorgeschlagenen auf-ab-rechts-links-Pfeile sind m.E. missverständlich, in ihrer Anordnung ungeeignet, die Fläche mit der Homefunktion ist einsparbar. Und beim Navi-Editor natürlich eine vernünftigere Darstellung mit der Möglichkeit, einen ganzen Zweig anzufassen und umzuhängen.

Projektierungsraster als Eigenschaft des jeweiligen Bildes.

Rezeptur OP77A: für mich noch nicht akzeptabel, da für Rezeptur Duplikate der verwendeten Variablen angelegt werden müssen

Rezeptur: wünsche Turbofunktion: alle Variablen von allen E/A-Feldern in Rezeptur eintragen.

Mehr als nur ein Vorlagenbild.

Und dann die Bildnavigation ins Vorlagenbild.

Export der Bilder zu Dokumentationszwecken? Derzeit mache ich Screenshots von der Simulation, was recht mühsam ist ab einer gewisssen Menge.

Eigenschaften von E/A-Feldern, dort Variablendarstellungsformat nicht „999999999999“ sondern „123456789012“. Am besten dort gleich mit Komma, kein Extrafeld mit Komma verschieben.

Rezeptur: ich kopiere die Variablennamen in die Anzeigenamen. Zu lange Texte werden dabei nicht eingefügt. Besser: als ungültigen Wert kennzeichnen, bis ich den Namen auf eine verträgliche Länge gekürzt habe.

Es muss möglich sein, eine Rezeptur mit mehr als den durch Systemgrenze vorgegebenen Anzahl Einträgen zu erstellen. Erst danach teilt man das Rezept in zwei Teile.

Zur Projektierung könnte ich ein Universal-Panel gebrauchen, das sämtliche Möglichkeiten einer Gerätegruppe (z.B. 320x200 oder 640/480) bietet. Gerne auch mit einer Filtermöglichkeit, die nicht verfügbare Möglichkeiten eines bestimmten Gerätes entsprechend orange markiert. Erst bei der Generierung lege ich dann fest, für welches Zielgerät das Projekt generiert werden soll. Aktueller Zustand: ich projektiere z.B. OP277-6, schalte temporär auf TPxxxMONO, schon sind alle F-Tasten-Hotkeys weg, wenn ich danach wieder das OP will. Farben bleiben aber seltsamer Weise darüber hinaus erhalten, wenn ich dann wieder auf das 277 zurückschalte.

In diesem Zusammenhang: Bei der Farbenauswahl sollte klar ersichtlich sein, welche der Standard-Farben welchen Grauton auf einem SW-Gerät ergeben würden.

Die Reiter oben auf den Editoren neben dem aktiven Editor könnten mehr in den Sichtbereich reinragen, damit man leichter mit der Maus von Editor zu Editor weiterschalten kann. Ggf. der Reiter des aktiven Editors grundsätzlich zentrieren? Warum max. 20 Editoren?



andre schrieb:


> Wenn zur Eingabe eines Passwort aufgefordert wird, steht der Benutzername des zuletzt angemeldeten Benutzers in dem Eingabefeld. Das verleitet zu Spielereien, bin dadurch mehrfach gesperrt worden. Hier wäre es sinnvoll, das sich eine leere Eingabemaske öffnet.


 
Eine Übersichtsbild aller Bilder zur Laufzeit wäre auch nett, und zwar in etwa so, wie die Darstellung im Projektfenster unseres heißgeliebten WCf ist - und von dort auch dann die Bildanwahl möglich.

Der zuverlässige Betrieb von Flexible sollte auch ohne den Startmanager möglich sein ("Simatic WinCC flexible zurücksetzten"-Menüpunkt unten rechts in der Taskleiste rechts-Mausklick auf Flexible Symbol). Flexible ist ja schliesslich nicht die einzige Software auf meinem Rechner, und ich mag auch nicht unnütz auf den Flex-Start warten, wenn ich Flex gar nicht nutzen will.

Hotkey für die Popup-Abschaltung als Toggle. Gelle, es ist unglaublich - endlich kann man das Abschalten - und schon kommen weitere Begehrlichkeiten, weil man diese Popups doch hin und wieder gebrauchen kann ...

Fenster zum Markieren aufziehen: erstens, dass man ausserhalb des Bildes den Startklick setzen darf - sonst bekommt man Objekte am Bildrand nur schwer zu fassen bzw. muss diese separat anklicken. Zweitens: kreuzen oder umschlossen: vollständig eingeschlossenen oder auch mit dem Rahmen eingefangene Objekte markieren (siehe AutoCAD: Fenster rechts aufziehen ist nicht gleich links aufziehen).

Das Öffnen oder Generieren des Projekts ist keine Änderung des Projekts – aber man wird zum Speichern bei Beenden aufgefordert, obwohl man nichts geändert hat. 

Man kann mehrere Objekte im EINEM Bild markieren und bei allen auf ein Mal den Text oder eine andere Eigenschaft gleichzeitig ändern. Nur hab ich mal jeweils vier Objekte in 100 (einhundert) VERSCHIEDENEN Bildern gehabt, wo ich jeweils den Text von 10pt auf 11Pt hochziehen musste. 

Es gibt Situationen, in denen kein Remote-Projekttransfer möglich ist (Leider kann ich mich an die konkrete Situation, die ich neulich hatte, nicht erinnern).

OP7x: der ESC-Doppeldrück für Bild zurück sollte zugunsten der seitherigen Bedienung wie bei den alten Text-OP mit einfach-Drücken möglich sein (leider befürchte ich: Windows macht da nicht mit).

Hilfetexte bei MP277 länger und Anzeige zur Laufzeit vollständig.

Prosave: Rezepturen und Passwortlisten geräteunabhängig sichern und zurückschreiben - Rezepturen nicht nur bei OP77A als CSV-Format speicherbar.


----------



## JesperMP

Noch einer:

Ein PC RT Lizenz mit 256 Tags. Und vielleicht auch noch einer mit 1024 Tags.
Der Preis-Struktur für die PC RT Lizenzen ist unlogisch eingeteilt.

Von 128 Tags auf 512 Tags, bezahlt man *224%* Mehr für 300% Mehr Tags.
Von 512 Tags auf 2048 Tags, bezahlt man 54% Mehr für 300% Mehr Tags.
Von 2048 Tags auf 4096 Tags, bezahlt man 50% Mehr für 100% Mehr Tags.

Vielleicht gehört es nicht in die Liste, aber es regt mich immer auf.

Ich finde das es sollte Lizensen geben die in die Stufen 128-256-512-1024-2048-4096 eingeteilt sind. Also immer 100% mehr Tags. Und wenn es pro Stufe 50% Mehr kostet wäre das auch angemessen.


----------



## IBFS

Perfektionist schrieb:


> OP7x: der ESC-Doppeldrück für Bild zurück sollte zugunsten der seitherigen Bedienung wie bei den alten Text-OP mit einfach-Drücken möglich sein (leider befürchte ich: Windows macht da nicht mit).


 
Auf dem OP7*3* ist z.B. irgend eine OpenSourceLinux-Variante (siehe Readme) 
D.h. beim OP73 kann Windows NICHT schuld sein.

Aber dieses DOPPELKLICKEN nervt mich auch. Vor allem erkläre das mal
deinen Kunden, wenn zwei ansonsten gleiche Maschinen direkt 
nebeneinanderstehen. 

Eine mit OP3 und daneben eine mit OP73 

------------------>>> MIST 



Gruß


----------



## JesperMP

Noch einer:

Symbole von S7 Projekt, auch für PC RT wenn _nicht_ Bestandteil von ein "PC Station". Also wenn der Verbindung über S7ONLINE passiert.
Seit WinCC Flex 2007 ist Simatic Net nicht mehr inkludiert in ein PC RT Lizenz. Dann ist aber Ethernet möglich über S7ONLINE. Alles in ordnung denn ? Nein, weill ohne ein voll-projektierte Verbindung kann WinCC Flex die Symbole nicht finden. Das es bei WinCC Flex PC RT keine Symbole gibt, ist peinlich !

Nun glaube ich das ich habe keine weitere Punkte


----------



## Full Flavor

Ich hab das jetzt mal alles überflogen, ist ja schon so einiges zusammen gekommen. Da hätte ich auch noch eins anzufügen da alles weitere schon genannt wurde.

- Bei Bewegungen sollte man auch rotieren können für z.B. Drehtische


----------



## Mike369

Moin alle zusammen,

wollt mich schon mal im voraus bei allen bedanken das so viele Wünsche und Vorschläge zusammengekommen sind :s1: ,und euch daran erinnern das morgen das ganze abgeschlossen wird und nichts mehr angenommen wird,
da wir das ganze dann zusammenstellen werden, werd das fertige Formular dann auch hier noch mal reinstellen das es jeder noch mal anschauen kann und zufrieden ist. Und dann gehts direkt an die jeweilige Stelle vom Großen S.


----------



## JesperMP

Ich bedanke dich auch für deine Mühe !

Ich will diese punkt ein bisschen erweitern.


JesperMP schrieb:


> Symbole von S7 Projekt, auch für PC RT wenn _nicht_ Bestandteil von ein "PC Station". Also wenn der Verbindung über S7ONLINE passiert.


Das Problem bedeutet auch das Report System Error nicht möglich ist.


----------



## JesperMP

Meine letzte:

Ein integrierte Viewer für CSV und RDB dateien. Es soll möglich sein die von WinCC Flex archivierte Daten sortiert in Spalten zu beobachten. Nicht als ein einzelne Spalte mit nur 1 Wert pro Zeile. Wenn ein 'fremdes' CSV Datei in Zeilen und Spalten aufgeteilt ist, soll es so angezeigt werden.


----------



## Mike369

War ich ja nicht allein Helmut_von_der_Reparatur und xhasx sind auch beteiligt


----------



## Perfektionist

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Variablenauswahlfenster kann ja in der Größe schon geändert werden. Diese Auswahl wird aber sofort wieder "vergessen". Die Größe speichern, denn die meißten Leute wählen aussagekräftige Symbole und inkl. DB-Bezeichnung sind diese dann i.d.R: wesentlich länger als Entwickler das offensichtlich zum Testen nutzen!
> ...
> Insgesamt sollten die Entwickler der Ergonomie ein wenig mehr Augenmerk schenken. Es gibt ja auch Styleguides und Richtlinien von MS und auch welche, die allgemein gelten.


da hat sich mit SP1 (den ich gerade frisch ausgepackt habe und nun teste) ein bisschen was getan:





> Was ist neu in WinCC flexible 2008 SP1?
> ...
> Bessere Usability
> -Größeres Variablenauswahlfeld
> -Objektliste speichert Größe​-Abschaltbare Quickinfos


*zzzzschhhh* (Tropfen auf heissem Stein)

für die, die, wie ich, häufig mit Neudeutsch ("Newspeak") nichts anfangen können:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzerfreundlichkeit
PS: das gehört auch noch zwingend hinzu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebrauchstauglichkeit_(Produkt)


PS: noch ein Bildchen - wobei ich bei Multiinstanzen auch noch mehr Platz brauchen könnte 
Den kleinen Sprachfehler kann man sicherlich mit dem nächsten HF ausräumen


----------



## Perfektionist

Maike schrieb:


> ...
> Also Leute gebt noch etwas Gas am Freitag (27.03) ist dann Ende.


Pack&Go ist ein guter Ansatz - muss aber besser werden: OS und Projektierung müssen auf ein Panel, das die notwendigen Voraussetzungen erfüllt (USB/MMC/SD), per Datenträger einspielbar sein.


----------



## Mike369

OK Leute das wars dann bitte keine Einträge mehr, das Thema wird jetz abgeschlossen, sollte doch noch jemand welche haben bitte bei mir in Private Nachrichten reinschreiben, nur falls wichtig.

Ansonsten sag ich mal Danke an alle für die Beiträge und wünsch euch schon mal ein schönes Wochenende

MfG

Maike


----------



## Perfektionist

Mike369 schrieb:


> OK Leute das wars dann ...


*wiederhochhol*

Hallo Maike,
das ist jetzt fast einen Monat her. Hast Du Gehör gefunden für die Liste? Gab/gibt es bereits eine erste Reaktion darauf?


----------



## Mike369

Servus,

wollt schon was hier rein schreiben wegen der Liste,
Kontakte habe ich schon aber die zusammenstellung ist noch nicht fertig.
Wir sind da zu dritt dran und wie du selber weißt hat man nicht gerade viel Zeit dafür wegen der Arbeit- wird jetz aber demnächst fertig hoff ich...
Werd euch aber auf den laufenden halten sobald es reaktionen oder neuigkeiten gibt


----------



## Ralle

Mike369 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wollt schon was hier rein schreiben wegen der Liste,
> Kontakte habe ich schon aber die zusammenstellung ist noch nicht fertig.
> Wir sind da zu dritt dran und wie du selber weißt hat man nicht gerade viel Zeit dafür wegen der Arbeit- wird jetz aber demnächst fertig hoff ich...
> Werd euch aber auf den laufenden halten sobald es reaktionen oder neuigkeiten gibt



Da bin ich schon mal gespannt. 

Zu deiner Signatur:



> Das Leben ist ne Steuerung und du bist der Programmierer, du entscheidest was abläuft



Was ist mit den Bugs, die da drin sind? Kann ich den Steuerungshersteller irgendwie haftbar machen? Kann man die Steuerung austauschen, bzw. Upgraden?


----------



## Mike369

hm...du kannst ihm auf jeden fall sein leben zur s.. machen...hehe...
Upgraden kannst du s immer, mit fleiß und schweiß, aber manche sachen kannst du nicht upgraden da sie schon ausgereizt sind. Du kannst natürlich ne bessere version erstellen, ist mit 9 monaten arbeit verbunden...(=


----------



## gerryvel

...aber dann musst du mindestens 10 Jahre programmieren, damit ES in die gewollte Richtung geht...


----------



## Perfektionist

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> PS: noch ein Bildchen - wobei ich bei Multiinstanzen auch noch mehr Platz brauchen könnte ...


es kotzt mich so an - da wurde was getan, und es reicht bei weitem nicht. Ich wiederhole mich also und fordere ein Fensterchen, das nochmal doppelt so breit ist, wie das jetzige.


----------



## Mike369

Servus,
glaub aber kaum das sie das ändern, weil s nur umstandhalber besser wär sozusagen ne luxusänderung wenn ich s mal so ausdrücke


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Mike369,
ich finde nicht das es Luxus ist wenn mann die ganze Variable sieht.
Aus meiner Praxis vermisse das schon sehr.

gruß helmut


----------



## Mike369

Hallo Helmut,

ja da geb ich dir schon recht, aber die wo die Software erstellen sehen das halt nicht als n dringendes Problem...hab s vllt. auch falsch ausgedrückt mit luxus aber mir fiel nichts anderes ein.

Gruß Mike
P.s. hab dir ne mail geschrieben


----------



## Ralle

Mike369 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> ja da geb ich dir schon recht, aber die wo die Software erstellen sehen das halt nicht als n dringendes Problem...hab s vllt. auch falsch ausgedrückt mit luxus aber mir fiel nichts anderes ein.
> 
> Gruß Mike
> P.s. hab dir ne mail geschrieben



Sicher haben die andere Probleme.
Aber; wenn es die User irgendwann leid sind, ständig mit diesem Mist rumzufrickeln, nichts zu sehen, nichts verbessert zu bekommen, dann könnte es sein, daß die Entwickler für sich selbst entwickeln. Es ist also selbst für Siemens-Entwickler enorm wichtig, zufriedene Kunden zu haben. Sonst treibt man sie dem Mitbewerb in die Arme und das macht man im Moment ganz massiv. Das kann sich selbst ein großer Konzern auf die Dauer nicht leisten und mit dem neuen Step7 im Anmarsch inkl. der bisherigen Infos dazu, wird mir Angst und Bange.


----------



## Mike369

Aber das muss man denen erst beibringen das Sie mehr auf solche Kundenwünsche eingehen und auch reagieren


----------



## Larry Laffer

Jetzt muss ich dazu auch mal etwas sagen ...

Wenn man sich die gängigen Threads hier im Forum zum Thema Flex, Performance von Flex, Handhabung von Flex etc. ansieht, dann würde ich nicht sagen, dass das Probleme sind, die sich der Benutzer selbst macht, weil er vielleicht "keine Ahnung davon" hat. Das, was ich hier immer so mit-verfolge (und die "kleinen" Problemchen, die ich selber habe), sind alles Sachen, die es aus meiner Sicht wert wären, das man sich darum kümmert.
Ich behaupte jetzt mal, das Siemens dazu überhaupt keine Lust hat - wofür denn auch. Hätten sie nämlich Lust dazu, dann könnten die m.E. innerhalb von ein paar Tagen zu jeden Problem ein Service-Release heraus bringen.

Stellt diesen Beitrag von mir aus als Polemik hin - ich sehe es so ...

Leider ist mir noch nichts Schönes eingefallen, wie man die Möglichkeiten des Forums nutzen könnte, um die Jungs bei Herrn S. mal wach zu rütteln - aber vielleicht hat ja ein Anderer dazu eine Idee.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Sandman

Was hat das bitte mit Lust zu tun!? Das richtige Wort wäre hier Zeit. Ist doch wie im normalen Arbeitsleben, in der Zeit die man hat erledigt man zuerst alle großen Probleme ehe man sich an die kleinen macht. Mir persönlich sind die Wünsche vollkommen egal da ich lieber ausgereifte und funktionierende Grundfunktionen möchte als irgendeinen Schnickschnack der mal schnell hingebastelt wurde aber wiedermal nicht perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## MSB

@Sandmann
Polemisch könnte man jetzt sagen:
Ach, du nutzt Flex auch nicht mehr *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist

Sandman schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit Lust zu tun!? Das richtige Wort wäre hier Zeit. Ist doch wie im normalen Arbeitsleben, in der Zeit die man hat erledigt man zuerst alle großen Probleme ehe man sich an die kleinen macht. Mir persönlich sind die Wünsche vollkommen egal da ich lieber ausgereifte und funktionierende Grundfunktionen möchte als irgendeinen Schnickschnack der mal schnell hingebastelt wurde aber wiedermal nicht perfekt funktioniert.


"zuerst alle großen Probleme": ja, wo kommen die denn her? Ist da im Ansatz schon was schief gegangen, sodass man schon gar nicht mehr nach den kleinen Problemen zu schaun braucht?

"schnell hingebastelt": genau den Eindruck machte Flex2004 auf mich - und den Eindruck hat es bis heute (2008SP1) nicht verwischen können. Beispiele gefällig?

Text-OP-Nachfolger: das ist sowas schnell hingebasteltes. Migration: ungenügend! Navigation: ungenügend!

Tooltips, die die Arbeit behindern, indem sie nicht nur informativ sind, sondern im Weg stehn, nicht Platz machen, wenn man auf ein durch sie verdecktes Objekt klicken will, sondern sich dann sogar breit machen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Perfektionist schrieb:


> "
> Tooltips, die die Arbeit behindern, indem sie nicht nur informativ sind, sondern im Weg stehn, nicht Platz machen, wenn man auf ein durch sie verdecktes Objekt klicken will, sondern sich dann sogar breit machen.


 
Hallo Perfekter,
da hätte ich etwas für dich!




gruß helmut


----------



## Sandman

Ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst das Du mir mit Flexible 2004 ankommst *ROFL*! 

Ich arbeite hier jeden Tag mit Flexible und es hat sich definitiv gegenüber der V1.0 sehr viel getan. 
Aber man sollte natürlich auch den Funktionsumfang der Software kennen und diesen auch nutzen ... siehe deine Kritik zu den Tooltips etc. .


----------



## Ralle

Sandman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst das Du mir mit Flexible 2004 ankommst *ROFL*!
> 
> Ich arbeite hier jeden Tag mit Flexible und es hat sich definitiv gegenüber der V1.0 sehr viel getan.
> Aber man sollte natürlich auch den Funktionsumfang der Software kennen und diesen auch nutzen ... siehe deine Kritik zu den Tooltips etc. .



Da kannst du aber mal sehen, wie lange einen alte Sünden so verfolgen. Das sollte man den Siemens-BWL-ern vielleicht mal verklickern. WinCCFlex muß schon enorm gut werden, um den verspielten Kredit wieder reinzuholen. Wenn das überhaupt noch möglich ist, denn mit scheint doch das System an sich sehr problematisch. Von daher ist ein Rückgriff auf alte Versionen durchaus legitim, zumal ich viele Leute kenne, die noch mit 2005 zu Gange sind, nicht zuletzt dank der hervorragenden Lizencepolitik für Runtime-Versionen.


----------



## Larry Laffer

@Sandmann:
Ich hatte jetzt nicht vermutet, dass du der Einzige Flex-Programmierer bei Herrn S. bist. In meiner verschrobenen kleinen Welt hatte ich vermutet, dass es da ein ganzes Team von Programierern gibt, die daran herumbauen. 
Ein Programmierer kann natürlich nicht alle diese wunderbaren "Features" im Flex wieder geradebiegen - da würde ich dann meinen "leisen Vorwurf" wieder zurücknehmen.
Ich kann es mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass Flex das Ergebnis eines Programmierers ist ... und auch nicht, dass es nur Einen gibt, der zur Zeit daran weiter arbeitet ... und mit mehreren Leuten sollte man (wenn man will) schon ein bißchen was weggeschafft bekommen.

Allerdings ... (jetzt werde ich wieder polemisch) ich hatte da in letzter Zeit einige nette Telefonate mit unterschiedlichen Leuten im Hause S. (allerdings nicht zu diesem Thema) und aus den Antworten, die ich jeweils erhalten habe schließe ich, dass es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist Fa. S. auf Fehler in deren Produkten hinzuweisen - es wird aber nicht sehr gerne gesehen und wenn eben möglich wird auch nichts geändert.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Larry Laffer

... und als Add-On zu dem Beitrag von Ralle noch :
Aus einem dieser darin genannten Gründe setze ich bei uns bei den Runtime-Visualisierungen nach wie vor ProTool ein - und das obwohl ich das Alles auch mit Flex hinbekommen würde ...


----------



## Perfektionist

Sandman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst das Du mir mit Flexible 2004 ankommst *ROFL*!
> 
> Ich arbeite hier jeden Tag mit Flexible und es hat sich definitiv gegenüber der V1.0 sehr viel getan.
> Aber man sollte natürlich auch den Funktionsumfang der Software kennen und diesen auch nutzen ... siehe deine Kritik zu den Tooltips etc. .


im Kern vielleicht, für mich an der Oberfläche und den Funktionen die ich benutze nur spärlich. (PS: mir fällt gerade ein: bei der Symbolanbindung wurde mal ein eigener Server geschrieben, der dann endlich mehreren Instanzen von Flex ermöglichte, gleichzeitig symbolisch auf S7 zuzugreifen - nur, war das der große Wurf? das konnte Protool vorher schon)

Die Kritik an den Tooltips halte ich zu 200% aufrecht (ich verkneife mir grad, das in einer größeren Schriftart und rot zu schrieben). Dass das Gelump inzwischen abschaltbar ist, hab ich auch schon bemerkt (ich les auch mal hin und wieder in den Neuerungen). Aber dass das Gelump auch manchmal notwendig ist, um zum Beispiel beim drüberhoovern Zusatzinformation zu bekommen, das sei hier bitte auch noch angemerkt. Und auch, dass ich manchmal stundenlang drüberhoovern darf und sich das Tooltip derweil aber nicht rührt, auch!!! (und Herrn Gates schlag ich auch nochmal den Kopf dafür ab, dass das Datum beim drüberhoovern über seine Uhr rechts unten in der XP-Taskleiste mir genau fünf Sekunden lang das Datum anzeigt und dann nie wieder)


----------



## Ralle

Perfektionist schrieb:


> i(und Herrn Gates schlag ich auch nochmal den Kopf dafür ab, dass das Datum beim drüberhoovern über seine Uhr rechts unten in der XP-Taskleiste mir genau fünf Sekunden lang das Datum anzeigt und dann nie wieder)



Hö, ha ich noch nie bemerkt.
Abhilfe: rechter Mausclick, "Eigenschaften" in dem Fenster einfach auf ok, fertig, geht wieder.


----------



## Perfektionist

oder Doppelklick auf Uhr und wieder schliessen (was, finde ich, näher liegt) ...

ja, natürlich gibts für alles ein work-around 
und wenn man statt S und MS halt irgend was anderes einsetzt :evil:


----------



## Perfektionist

und das ist auch so ein Punkt, wo die Anwender ständig und andauernd drüberstolpern:


sps-welt schrieb:


> Habe mit Wincc Flex 2008 ein Projekt mit Rezeptur erstellt!
> 
> Nun habe ich folgende Probleme:
> 
> Wenn ich den Daten satz zur Steuerung übertragen habe und das Bild wechsele ist bei erneutem Anwählen des Bildes mit der Rezeptur kein Eintrag mehr welcher Datensatz zuletzt angewählt wurde.
> 
> Des weiteren habe ich folgendes Problem das die Werte die ich mit dem Datensatz übertragen habe auch als Ein/Ausgabefelde in anderen Bildern weiter verarbeite.
> 
> Wenn ich Im Ein/Ausgabefeld die Daten ändere werden diese nich im Datenbaustein geändert!
> 
> Was könnte das sein??
> ...


die Standard-Einstellung Variablen synchronisieren und Variablen offline bringt nur Ärger und Verdruss. Und das allerbeste: bei Geräten wie dem OP77 besteht diese Möglichkeit gar nicht - wer sich irgendwann beim xP277 dran gewöhnt hat, so zu arbeiten, erlebt an einem OP77 dann eine Überraschung :evil:

Wenn man also ein neues Rezept anlegt, so sollten von Flex-Seite diese zwei Klickboxen standardmässig deaktiviert sein (und natürlich entsprechend in der Rezepturanzeige die Schaltflächen übertrage von/zur Steuerung vorhanden) ...


----------

